# Sibelius sets Kontakt instruments to -12 db, why?



## FelixDeepTerror (Feb 10, 2022)

So whenever I wanna use some kontakt instruments in Sibelius whenever I hit play all instruments lower their volumes to about -12 db. Looked and tried to fix it why ~CC values but it doesn't work, anyone know how to fix?


----------



## Bollen (Feb 11, 2022)

Haven't used Sibelius in a while, but as far as I can remember you have 3 ways:

1.- put all volumes in the mixer at max
2.- In Kontakt, under instrument options, change all your instruments from -12bd to 0db
3.- Alter the soundset for your instruments and include an init CC7 to a higher number, till you get the desired result.


----------

